# Quicken lost transactions



## cswright (Feb 12, 2005)

I use Quicken on Mac OS 10.3. From time to time I notice that the balance in my savings or checking account seems wrong. When I try to reconcile the accounts I get an announcement that I have errors in previous reconciliations. I go back and find that transactions entered years ago have simply disappeared. It takes all day to straighten this out. This has happened with Quicken 2004 and 2005. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

cswright said:


> I use Quicken on Mac OS 10.3. From time to time I notice that the balance in my savings or checking account seems wrong. When I try to reconcile the accounts I get an announcement that I have errors in previous reconciliations. I go back and find that transactions entered years ago have simply disappeared. It takes all day to straighten this out. This has happened with Quicken 2004 and 2005. What am I doing wrong?


I'm not familiar enough with Quicken to offer suggestions, other than go to the Quicken site and check out their Support Section.

http://www.quickenintuit.com

Good luck.


----------

